# Meet Diva's babies.(SAD ENDING)



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Last night when I went in to feed, I did not see her Buck. I did not think much about it because they love to hide under the hay feeder. I did see one baby and that is all I though about. Well, as I was just petting the goats, and giving some love, One of the year old goats jumped on the water tank, and knocked a brick into the tank. ( I have a piece of plywood on it so they do not poop in it as much, and the brick just keeps it from moving), well as I reached in the tank to get the brick out, her buck floated up. :tear: :mecry: :GAAH: He must of jumped on the wood and fell in. I had a really strong piece of wood on the tank but my daughter filled the tanks up and put a thinner piece of wood on it. Now she wants to sell all the animals because she said that was another animal that she killed. (she started the truck on Monday and a cat was in the engine). Plus we have never lost a baby in all there years, and this little angel makes three. 
I am just sick about this. He was a real angel :angel: . He was beautiful. Also, now I have to try to get the courage and tell the lady that was taking him. She bought the mom, and I told her she could have the baby if it was a boy. She was so excited about him and all the goats she is purchasing. My daughter as the two of us were crying like babies, she tried to say that he was just to perfect to be here on earth.

Wish me luck, I have to call Liz now.

WE have not named them because the buck is already going to a home and the will be doing the honors, and the doe, well we might or might not keep her.

Here they are, cute as ever. (Ok, I might be a little bias)

Here is her Doe



















Here is the Buck










Look at this. Both of them


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww!!! Love the curly hair! Beautiful babies! Congratulations!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are just precious!! I love their hair!  Congrats! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whenever you show us pictures I can't get over all that curly hair!!! 

Yup, yup cute as a button 


(wait, whoever said a button was cute? hmmm )


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They're adorable!! Love the curls!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Lori, they are so sweet! I can't wait! It's only about 10* today, no wind to speak of though, but, the Cashmeres are out jumping around acting like kids! Mine aren't due till late March (got a slow start this year :roll.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone. They are so sweet. Mom is a great mom, I went in to the pen to iodine there bellies, and so on, and WOW, mom went off on me. I do not blame her at all, she is VERY protective, and I would rather her be that way then not at all.

Well we are in for a storm, and I guess it is going to be a pretty good one. I am glad that she already kidded. I have one more that is ready anytime also.
Di have your cashmere blowing their fleece yet? I have several goats that have lost their entire winter coat (Cashmere), and I hate it because we are still in the dead of winter here.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWW, Curly little things they are! I bet they are just even more adorable when they are all fluffy and dry. CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Liz, believe it or not they were dry in that picture. They are still really curley. Their hair is still a little stiff. They are going bonkers all over the place.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*ohmy*

They are to darn cute!!!! I love the hair!!! Give lots of kisses for us!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my!! They are sooooo cute! I love the curly locks!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww! So cute! Love the hair and the color! Congrats on the beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Lori..that is so sad!  :tears: :mecry: I am so sorry! HUGS! :grouphug: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your buckling - that is so sad. I hope that your daughter can understand that it really is not her fault. I don't even have anything over my water troff. 

Take care, and I wish you both the best - :grouphug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Lori.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Lori I'm so sorry to hear that!!  *HUGS** :grouphug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Lori that's so sad :mecry: .I'm so sorry.I know how your daughter must feel but she can't blame herself.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh no! That's terrible!!! You poor things!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry!! :grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone one.
I have a question for you. How long will Diva yell for him? This happened on Wednesday night and she is still yelling and looking for him.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We had a doe that lost her buckling, she and her daughter walked through the woods for a week yelling for him  It usually takes about a week for them to stop crying, sometimes longer.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We had a doe and her kid that we were trying to seperate and they both yelled untill they were horse and couldn't make any more noise.It will take time but it is perfectly norm.It is very hard to listen to when your trying to sleep though :hair:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Lori! I am so sorry  That is so sad. :sigh: I don't know why this stuff has to happen, but it does. :shrug: :?  That's life I guess. Hugs to you and your daughter! :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess what is hard also is the fact that the baby will hardly come out from under the feeder. I swear that she saw him and she is scared.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You mean see him drown.She must have felt so helpless!If I saw my little brother drown and couldn't help I would probably die!How is your daughter coping? :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss!! That is so sad. I have heard stories where a kid drowned in the trough and then where an adult got butted into a big trough and couldnt get out so she drowned too. :hug: I am so sorry to hear this..


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so sad- please tell your daughter that I feel for her so much- I hope that you all have no more troubles.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yesterday we had a goat meeting and she told all the kids that she might sell her goats and horses because she is a murder. The kids were not sure at all what to say at first, then a few walked away and came back and told her that if she quites so will they. (OK, that set Brenna into tears as well as me) Michalla told Brenna that she was the reason they are here because she is so understanding and helpful. She said that yes it is hard to lose animals but it was not your fault. Ok, I started to tear up on that.

Not to brag but Brenna has been given this special award. SHOWMANSHIP OF THE HEART. The award is given to a 4Her and voted on by 4Hers. They have to write a letter explaining the person they are voting for ans why they deserve it. She has received this several years in a row. She is right there to help the younger kids and work work with them as much as she can. Michalla called here one night and I was not home, so Brenna jumped in the car and went to their place to help her with a sick goat. During shows she will help them and not get her own goats ready. She has helped other people show Sheep, Steers, and other goats. She hates pigs so she will not do them. Matter of fact she almost missed her own class because she was showing her friends lamb.
If you ask her why, she says that is what 4H is suppose to teach you, to help other when ever you can, and no matter who or what it is. 
Those kids came up to her and gave her a big :grouphug: and said PLEASE DON'T GO. (I have to say it was quite a tearful meeting). She has not said anymore about leaving. She was outside with me all day combing, and giving shots, and trimming hoofs. So Hopefully she is over it now.
Thanks for asking, I tell you it means the world to me. It is so hard to see you child hurt like that as I am sure others have also.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori, I am so sorry to hear of the accidental death of that precious little guy. Your daughter is a very special girl to have the heart that she has. Accidents are just that , they happen , please let your girl know that turning tail is not the way to mend a broken heart, family and friends for support is the best way, including the furry ones that love us un conditionally.


----------

